#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит Випассаны в тайском монастыре

## Thaitali

Ретрит по медитации Випассана 14 – 28 октября 2013 г. в монастыре Wat Phradhatu Sri Chom Tong Voravihara, Северный Таиланд, недалеко от г. Чианг Май.
На ретрите будет русский переводчик. Обучение, проживание и питание бесплатно.

----------

Joy (10.07.2013), Petrov (10.07.2013), Ануруддха (10.07.2013), Велеслав (19.07.2013), Германн (03.09.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Наталья (11.07.2013), Топпер- (10.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А кто переводить будет?

----------


## Жека

И кто учитель и каково расписание?

----------


## Thaitali

Этот ретрит организовывается в первую очередь для тех, кто хочет помедитировать в тайском  монастыре, но проблема с английским языком. Учителя для иностранцев -  Танат и Кэтрин Чиндапорн. У кого английский хороший, думаю, можно проходить ретрит также у одного из тайских монахов или Дост. Аджана Тонга Сиримангало.  Они обычно меньше дают объяснений по сравнению с Танатом. Переводить на русский будет кто-то из опытных медитаторов. Медитаторов просят соблюдать 8 нравственных предписаний и  монастырские правила.
Расписание:
4:00 Подъем
4:00 – 6:00 Медитация *
6:00 – 8:00 Завтрак, личное время
8:00 – 9:00 Индивидуальная беседа с учителем
9:00 – 11:00 Медитация
11:00 – 12:00 Обед
12:00 – 22:00 Медитация
22:00 - 4:00 Сон
*состоит из формальных секций сидя и при ходьбе (согласно инструкциям учителя, с небольшими перерывами ) и поддержания осознанности в любых делах.

----------

Германн (03.09.2013)

----------


## Алекс Иванов

А желающих поехать уже много? 
Не проясните технические моменты: билеты, виза и тд?

----------


## Thaitali

желающие поехать есть, не так чтобы много
По техническим моментам - каждый доезжает до монастыря своим ходом, я могу только дать какие-то советы по билетам. Виза россиянам до месяца не нужна, украинцам не нужна только если на 14 дней едете. 
Для регистрации пишите в личку

----------

Германн (03.09.2013), Топпер- (03.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

для подтверждения участия в ретрите Випассаны в Таиланде в октябре 2013 года, просьба заполнить анкету до 15 сентября на страничке:
http://chomtong.dhamma.ru

----------

Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------

